
How to make sure nothing gets done at work - fela
http://fortune.com/2015/09/30/workplace-bureaucracy-simple-sabotage/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4831363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4831363)

